# Need pictures or design for lathe tool  rack



## bnoles (Oct 28, 2006)

I am thinking of building a wall rack to house my lathe tools and chucks,etc.  

Anyone have ideas, designs or better yet, pictures they could share that would help jump start my thought processes and get my juices flowing?

TIA


----------



## Fangar (Oct 28, 2006)

Bob,

I use the simple and clean Craftsman Magnetic tool racks.  They are pretty cheap, easy to mount and hold everything metal.






Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## DocStram (Oct 29, 2006)

I've been searching also Bob, then I decided to go the magnetic strip route.  I ordered mine from Lee Valley.


----------



## JimGo (Oct 29, 2006)

Harbor Freight also sells the magnetic strips; that's where I got mine.


----------



## DocStram (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Harbor Freight also sells the magnetic strips; that's where I got mine.



I saw those at HF (after I ordered mine from Lee Valley). Are they strong enough to hold all of your lathe chisels?


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 29, 2006)

There are avrious "tool racks" that are wall moounted designed to hold screw drivers, chisels etc.
I have one mounted to the side of a cabinet next to my lathe.
Envision a "shelf" that has a series of holes drilled in it large enough for the business end of the tool but smaller than the handle.
I picked one up at a traveling tool show made out of plastic and has more holes than I need but one could easily be made from a piece of Plywood.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 29, 2006)

If the tool becomes magnetised get a stronger magnet to pull off the filings.


----------



## tipusnr (Oct 29, 2006)

The magnet strip I use is strictly for skews and parting tools.  There isn't enough contact surface on my gouges to safely hold.  For that I use bent metal holders in pegboard.  Tools that I rarely use are in a double-sided tool wrap hung over a metal rod suspended from the ceiling joists.

P.S. What's the deal with bnoles' posting that it keeps jumping to the bottom despite newer postings?


----------



## bnoles (Oct 29, 2006)

I have seen the magnetic holders and wonder if they magnetize the tool which in turn would make it difficult when sharpening in dealing with all the metal filings.  Also, is there any problems with the magnetic field around the lathe and tool rest?


----------



## beamer (Oct 29, 2006)

Daylight savings, maybe?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 29, 2006)

OK, what is that super-extra long tool there to the left? A three foot bowl gouge maybe?


----------



## Trapshooter (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />OK, what is that super-extra long tool there to the left? A three foot bowl gouge maybe?



My guess is 3/8" lamp drill


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 29, 2006)

> P.S. What's the deal with bnoles' posting that it keeps jumping to the bottom despite newer postings?



Yep, that's kind of wierd.
I answered his question about the magnetic filings before he asked it.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 29, 2006)

Bob,

Here is my lathe set-up with tool racks.



<br />



<br />



<br />


----------



## bnoles (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks Curtis, that is more in line with what I was seeking.  I can see some good ideas in there for my purposes.

The magnets are a good idea also, but I need to think about them further.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 29, 2006)

I am planning on a new improved wall "station" this winter and I will post them when it's done. What I have now is built around a peg board frame. The nice thing is that I can move stuff around when I feel like it with moveable "units".

The new one will have an enclosed cabinet on each side and a shallow drawer between them along the bottom. That drawer will be a paper towel holder that feeds out the botom and maybe some small storage with the left over space. In the top center will be a tilted lathe chisel rack that can be changed or rebuilt eaisly if I change tools. and maybe some more storage behind it. One cabinet will hold pen boxes much like what I have now, the other one will have six of those small plastic boxes on the lower part for sandpaper and bushing kit storage. The top half will have 2 shelves for lathe chucks and what not. I will also line the inside of the door with peg board to hang my tool rests on. With the cabinets shut, all you will see is the lathe tools. The top center will be capped as one unit so it will look like one big solid wall cabinet.

But anyway, for now this is mine looks like. []


----------



## bnoles (Oct 29, 2006)

Lee,

That is a nice and very well organized set up in the picture and an even greater set up planned.  I look forward to seeing pictures of the new set up when you get it complete as it soundds like you have given it a lot of thought. I am going to read thru your post several more times and attempt to form a picture of it in my mind so I can maybe incorporate some of those ideas into my plan as well.

Thanks so much for your post and all others as well.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks, It should be very nice when I am done with it. I have a plan drawn up (well, not really a plan, more of a sketch) that might help you out. I scanned it as a pdf and uploaded it to my server. I did not mock it up with doors, but I plan to make some cheap raised panel doors using MDF for the insert panel. I plan to paint this as it will mostly be MDF. The "shelves" for the pen boxes are not to scale, I plan to fit as many as I can based on my reach height. The depth for the total cabinet will be less than 10" deep (with door) The left side will have shelves that are maybe 4" to 5" deep to allow the left door to have peg board on it. The peg board will hold the same peg rack system I have for letting finished blanks dry on the top side and the lower half will have wood bracket holders for my extra lathe rests. The center drawer depending on left over room may have a small storage pocket on each side and a narrow one along the bottom. I want the paper towels to feed out the bottom. Anyway, I hope this clears it up a little more.

http://www.yankeetoys.org/lee/lathe-shelf.pdf


----------



## bnoles (Oct 29, 2006)

Lee,

That is awesome!  I really like it a lot.

Would you mind if I flattered you by borrowing some of your design?

Thanks so much for going to the trouble of uploading the sketch.


----------



## penbros (Oct 29, 2006)

If you got the floor space, I put my tools through the top of a 15 dollar workbench/vice that i got at hf. You could drill bigger holes and dirrerent shapes to hold bigger and smaller gouges and skews and parting tools... oh my![]


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 29, 2006)

Bob feel free to use, abuse, change or what ever. [] I have to finish building my wifes upper cabinets for her kitchen before I can even think about building this!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 31, 2006)

Curtis,
I like the lathe tool rack.. my lathes sits in middle of room... but I think I can adapt to fit end of lathe stand.


----------



## Hexhead (Oct 31, 2006)

I use a 5 Gal plastic bucket with pvc tubes (11/2 to 2") cut to the height of the bucket. The handle of the tools slips into the cut pvc tubes. I set the whole thing on a cheap lazy susan and put it on the floor by my lathe. The working end of the tool you can see right off the bat and just a flick of you foot spins it around to the tool you need. You'd be surprized at how many tools will fit in a bucket that way.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 31, 2006)

Here is what I use. We made these at my local woodturning club meeting. I'm going to remove the shelf/rest that the tool ferrels are resting on and just let the tools rest agains the upper shelf against the tool (metal) itself. It will be easier to retrieve and replace the tools.

I added the border on the top shelf so stuff would not fall or roll off. I also drilled holes in the top to rest the Jacob's chucks in and the keys.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## RogerGarrett (Nov 5, 2006)

I built a tool caddy that is attached to my lathe's stand system.  It is based on the cutlery design for my knives in the kitchen.  This has served me very, very well for the past year.









Best,
Roger Garrett


----------

